# 14 Steps to Ruin a Cactus Juice Chamber



## Bocere1 (Aug 7, 2017)

*14 Steps to ruin a 24” Cactus Juice chamber*​
1.	Start the day off with many things to accomplish, no distractions, beautiful weather, great coffee, and unbridled optimism.

2.	Have just enough Cactus Juice on-hand and only a small piece of wood from a special tree for a special project with a looming deadline for a family member to work with. (of course these limitations will be well balanced by the unbridled optimism)

3.	Decide to rebuild a portion of the workspace where the vacuum pump/chamber sits, which necessitates unplugging the hose to the vent you’ve contrived to send the cloud of oily stuff that is produced by your top of the line Harbor Freight vac pump, on the floor.

4.	Conclude that with 2x4s swinging and panels of plywood and clouds of oily stuff blocking your vision, setting the outfit on the floor may not be the best, then realize that conclusion will most likely conclude with a faceplant as you trip over it, you must take the pump and chamber outside.

5.	Plug in the pump and realize that in the one-minute duration of the 18 feet move some part of your “state of the art” vacuum pump has winged its way to where the manuals provided with import tools should go.

6.	You will be in luck though, since you already discovered that, although you had plenty of both 11” and ¼” screws on-hand, you were shy the entire amount of 2” screws needed to re-build the workspace and a short 40-mile excursion into town is required, so just add a visit to Harbor Freight to the list.

7.	_*IMPORTANT DO NOT SKIP THIS STEP*_ Instead of moving the chamber back inside, carefully position the chamber on the west side of the shop away from the morning sun.

8.	Make an efficient, non-distracted bee line for town. Purchase all items required in the least amount of time you’ve ever achieved then answer your phone because a friend is calling.

9.	Schedule an early lunch

10.	Stop at gun store right next door to restaurant, be good do not remove credit cards.

11.	Call friend and ask why he is late.

12.	Eat lunch, enjoy food and good conversation.

13.	Forget science as it relates to time, rotation of the earth and the sun’s progression through the sky. 

14.	Return home basking in the 79-degree temperatures and your massive amounts of blissful ignorance.

If you’ve followed these steps as outlined Congratulations on your Success, you should find your Cactus Juice chamber burst, swollen and misshapen and nearly too hot to touch. The Cactus Juice inside will have happily fulfilled its mission in life which is to cure and harden.


----------



## Tom1697 (Aug 7, 2017)

Stopping after step 1! [emoji2]


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## thewishman (Aug 7, 2017)

Ouch!!


----------



## More4dan (Aug 7, 2017)

Did the wood get stabilized and cured at least?  Big chunk to turn though.  You might could enter in the casting competition, definitely an original. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## SteveG (Aug 7, 2017)

That is such a sad account. It rings a bell with me, in that I also have found myself getting a few steps removed from one project or event, and then at a later time (too late, unfortunately ) the earlier project comes back into view. It became one of those times to just shake my head, and figure out how to move on!

 I would say blame it on your friend for being late!


----------



## robutacion (Aug 8, 2017)

Geezzz mate, what a "full day"...!

I was surprised to the end result nevertheless, I could almost match your steps description but in my case on how to destroy a cheap vacuum pump, I'm not sure that would take the whole 14 steps but the end result wouldn't be that much different so, thank you for reminding me...!

Re-group and start again...!

Good luck,

Cheers
George


----------



## tomtedesco (Aug 8, 2017)

Step 15.  Throw everything away and never tell anyone what happened.


----------



## MPVic (Aug 31, 2017)

Thank you so much for sharing your experience with such a light hearted expose!!!  It sounds so typical of artists who are passionate about their vision albeit the journey is sometimes tumultuous!!!  [emoji108] [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## flyitfast (Aug 31, 2017)

Maybe you can make a pen from a chunk of that stabilized driveway!!!!


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 31, 2017)

OOPS


----------

